# Easy to setup RO system?



## kaaayd (Mar 30, 2012)

Is there a RO system out there that doesn't require me to mess with pipes, etc? Something I can just attach to a faucet or something?


----------



## D9Vin (May 12, 2011)

There are several tap water filters out there, but I wouldn't mess with it unless you are trying to raise sensitive species. What would you have in your tanks that you wanted ro for?


----------



## kaaayd (Mar 30, 2012)

I have Orange Eyed Blue Tiger shrimp. I am getting mixed opinions on what level of pH they need. According to the place I bought them from, they need the same requirements as Crystal Reds. However, I have seen people say that they live and breed well in higher pH levels. 

I have been keeping Amanos and Cherries for a while in a separate tank, and the Cherries recently had fry. I figured I would take my chances with the OEBTs, but I would like to get my water as close to the breeder's conditions as possible. I bought some Borneowild Humic to buffer the water at 6-6.5 pH / gH 3-4, but it doesn't seem to be working. 

The water out of my tap is at least 7.6 pH (only have the low end pH test). My tank water is currently at 7 pH (with diy co2). I originally had the Humic in my filter, but didn't notice a change, so I spread it across the substrate last night. Hopefully it works out. I also ordered some Indian Almond Leaves last night.

If this stuff doesn't work, I would like to get a RO system. The thing is I am not handy when it comes to things like plumbing and am worried about messing something up. I was hoping there was a RO system that was very simple to set up (ie: just connect to the faucet and turn on the water).

btw thanks for the reply.


----------



## D9Vin (May 12, 2011)

kaaayd said:


> I bought some Borneowild Humic to buffer the water at 6-6.5 pH / gH 3-4, but it doesn't seem to be working.


I am not familiar with this product, so when you say gh3-4 is the product claiming to change your general hardness?

There are many tap filters, but I have never seen a reverse osmosis that attaches to your sink. I don't know if it is possible due to the way that they work. You may be able to bring your general hardness and carbonate hardness (kh) down some, which would most likely bring your ph down some, but I couldn't recommend one.


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

Many years ago I had a client (landscape) who kept seahorses. He used a faucet-attached RO system. 
So I know they are out there.


----------



## NYREPS (Jun 18, 2011)

Ok using almond leafs will make your tank dirty ....very dirty once the leads starts breaking down in a few weeks and it will not make your ph go down that much ,,the best and safe way to lower ph and keep it low ,you will need a RO/DI system ,go to bulk reef supply and get the economy system for $129 it comes with the kitchen sink adaptor and garage hoes adaptor ,,hook up is less then 1 min ,you can also go to YouTube and search got bulk reef supply they have a step by step install videos , if you are breeding crs and CBS RO/DI system is a must ,,,sure with ph of 7.6 or 7.8 the crs will breed but after they hatch they won't live for more then a week or two ,hope this helps , I also have done videos at YouTube just search for nyreps









Check out the little guy on the bottom right


----------



## D9Vin (May 12, 2011)

Dang, after watching bulk reef supplies video, I think I may install an ro unit in my house. How can I tell if my pressure is good?


----------



## OrangeCones (Aug 15, 2009)

I've used this portable unit in apartments and rental homes for almost 5 yrs.

http://www.pure-earth.com/pro.html

Just snaps on the sink or you can get a different adapter and connect it to a T for the coldwater supply to your clothes washer.

Great company to deal with.


----------



## D9Vin (May 12, 2011)

What is your hardness usually, do you test it after the filter, and how often do you replace the membrane?


----------



## NYREPS (Jun 18, 2011)

Depends how big your tank and operation is the more you make the faster you need a filter ,change every 6 months to a year ,you can see the filter working everything turns dirty brown on the RO system,you can also get a TDS tester attach to your outtake hose and it will tell you how many TDS in your water that's coming out


----------



## kaaayd (Mar 30, 2012)

Thanks for the reply guys. That's exactly what I was looking for.


----------



## brianeagan (Jul 14, 2012)

I got the "Watts Premier RO-Pure 4-Stage Reverse Osmosis System" from amazon in my case. 

In terms of output, it's pretty good given my ph and GH test kit results. 

Installation was strangely uneventful for me, I was expecting to have to go to the hardware store at least once, but my apartment has modern enough pvc piping that I could use the installation kit fully.

It took me about an hour and a half, but I've had nothing but pure water & very tasty coffee since then : )


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

I just got an email from MarineDepot.com that shows how to set up a RO and RO/DI system. I'd like to share it. I hope that you will find it somewhat useful. Note that they have a sale going for these systems. They are 15% off.

"Setting Up a Reverse Osmosis (RO) or Reverse Osmosis/Deionizing (RO/DI) Tap Water Filter"

15% off for life sale


----------



## OrangeCones (Aug 15, 2009)

D9Vin said:


> What is your hardness usually, do you test it after the filter, and how often do you replace the membrane?


My water in my current city is very hard. In my prior city, it depended on the time of year. I also use the RO water for drinking (makes tea and coffee taste so much better), so would check it with TDS tester (provided free with the unit) each time I made water. My tap currently runs in the mid to high 500s, after treatment, I get 1 or 2, so am happy with that. I collect the wastewater and use it for my lawn and shrubs, so not really wasted.

Some of the membranes I've replaced every year, some every 5 or 6 months.


----------

